# how to prevent gpu from getting under full stressed?



## Emir (Feb 5, 2021)

is there a way to limit or control GPU power? for example, during mining, I want to set it to use a maximum of 80% of its power and wouldn't reach 100% under full stress. I know in afterburner there are options to reduce GPU clock and power and temp limit, but I don't know whether doing so is fine and will give me the results I'm looking for or not!
can we improve the card's lifetime by limiting it from getting to its max power?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 5, 2021)

my desk top machine which is also mining is set at +800 on the memory -450 on the core and at % 65 max power.. 

trog


----------



## Emir (Feb 5, 2021)

so I should just play with the memory clock, temp, and core clock to get the best rate right? what about power limit and voltage? specially voltage which I know nothing about it.
and can we say lowering max power will decrease mining harms and increase GPU's life and efficiency?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 6, 2021)

the basic idea is to up the memory as far as you can and then lower the core clock to see if this improves things and then drop the max power until you see a drop off in the hash rate..

at least thats how i do it.. 

trog


----------



## Emir (Feb 6, 2021)

trog100 said:


> the basic idea is to up the memory as far as you can and then lower the core clock to see if this improves things and then drop the max power until you see a drop off in the hash rate..
> 
> at least thats how i do it..
> 
> trog


I got it Thank you,
is "power limit" in MSI afterburner indeed the "max power" which you are talking about? because that's the only option related to power I can see there. by the way, if there is a better tool than afterburner please let me know.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 6, 2021)

i think afterburner is commonly used and yes to the max power question..

trog


----------

